# Diamond Resorts Re-sale



## mjd5437 (Apr 30, 2014)

If we buy a Diamond resort property as a re-sale, are we entitled to go to any Diamond resort or only the one at which we would have a deeded property? Also, if we are allowed to go to other Diamond resorts, is there an exchange fee? Thank you for any information you can provide


----------



## VegasBella (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm no expert but I believe you must own Diamond points to be able to choose other Diamond properties.
AND
You're limited to a "collection", not the entire list of Diamond resorts. The only way to have access to all Diamond resorts is to but from Diamond directly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## artringwald (Apr 30, 2014)

There are two ways to buy DRI resale, a deeded week or points. If you buy a deeded week, it is good only for that resort, but you can exchange it through companies such as RCI or Interval International, as long as the resort where you own is affiliated with the exchange company. If you buy points, you can use them at any resort in the collection for those points. To be able to stay at any DRI resort in the world, the deed/points have to be added to The Club. DRI does not make it easy to add resale deed/points to The Club. They usually require that you buy more points directly from them at $$$$ prices.


----------



## VegasBella (Apr 30, 2014)

Yes, you can exchange through  exchange companies (like II, RCI, SFX etc) no matter how you own. That's true of any resale, Diamond or non. There are additional fees for exchanging.

Generally, Diamond resorts exchange through II (most do not exchange through RCI).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tidefan (May 1, 2014)

VegasBella said:


> Yes, you can exchange through  exchange companies (like II, RCI, SFX etc) no matter how you own. That's true of any resale, Diamond or non. There are additional fees for exchanging.
> 
> Generally, Diamond resorts exchange through II (most do not exchange through RCI).
> 
> ...



Our Royal Palm trades through RCI...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuralEngineer (May 1, 2014)

*Collection*

Buy in the collection that you are near or can use often.  If on the east coast buy the US collection.  You can pick up 7500 or 10,000 points for a $1.  Later after you use the system you can decide whether to join the club.

Read the DRI FAQ's.

Stephen


----------



## Redranger (May 15, 2014)

*Buying Diamond points on resale*

Hi
I have read much on facebook, redweek and finally here on TUG about buying points on re-sale. I would really like to get the facts straight without actually asking (and thus forewarning) Diamond.
I am a member of The Club and own 22,500 points in the U.S. collection. I would like to pick up 7500-10000 points on resale . This would give me 30,000 points which is the gold level. If I purchase these points on re-sale. would Diamond;
(a) acknowledge these points and add them to my total ?
(b) could I use these points just the same as my other 22,500 points?
(c) would there be a difference in fees/dues for these new points or would they cost me the same $ per point as  the others.
(d) would Diamond grant me the gold level (30 000) if the total of old points + resale >30 000
(e) is there some other hoop that diamond would make me jump through? I have heard that I would have to buy 50% of the points I purchased on resale 
i.e. 3750 from diamond if I buy 7500 on resale at exorbitant rates.
That seems to be enough for one posting. I will add more questions later as we go on this .
Thanks


----------



## artringwald (May 15, 2014)

Redranger said:


> Hi
> I have read much on facebook, redweek and finally here on TUG about buying points on re-sale. I would really like to get the facts straight without actually asking (and thus forewarning) Diamond.
> I am a member of The Club and own 22,500 points in the U.S. collection. I would like to pick up 7500-10000 points on resale . This would give me 30,000 points which is the gold level. If I purchase these points on re-sale. would Diamond;
> (a) acknowledge these points and add them to my total ?
> ...



I don't have any direct experience, but I'll share what I've heard from others.
(a) DRI will acknowledge the resale points, and allow you to use them, but only for resorts in the U.S. collection
(b) The points you buy resale are "dirty" points and are not the same as points that are in the Club
(c) The fees/point should be the same as other points in the U.S. collection
(d) The "dirty" points won't count toward getting you to the Gold level until you add them to the Club
(e) DRI will want you to buy more points from them to get your "dirty" points added to the Club. You may be able to negotiate the price and number of points you have to buy.


----------



## TheWizz (May 19, 2014)

DRI used to let you buy resale and pay a "Club Fee" of $2995 to take dirty points and clean them up and allow them to be apart of The Club.  I did this several years ago when I owned Sunterra and DRI deeded weeks and wanted to put them in The Club.  I don't know if they still do that or not, but would be worth a call to see.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 5, 2014)

tidefan said:


> Our Royal Palm trades through RCI...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



There are some in the DRI collection that still exchange through RCI. Some have duel affiliation and trade through both RCI and II. However, II is the company DRI is affiliated with at this time. 

When you buy a DRI deeded week, all you own is the deeded week. As mentioned you can use that week or exchange it through one of the exchange companies. Resale weeks are not eligable to join DRI's internal exchange system called THE Club. Exchanging through either RCI or II requires a membership fee and, if you exchange an exchange fee. You can exchange into any resort that's available and you have enough exchange power to reserve (it's a barter type system when in theory you're exchanging like of like). That would include any DRI resort affiliated with that exchange company or any non-DRI resort affiliated with that exchange company.

Now, if you buy a trust based ownership (points), that's a different ball game. As I understand it you're essenitally restricted to the resorts within that trust. I am unclear if you can either use those points to exchange through RCI or I.I., if you can reserve a week and use that reserved week to exchange or if you're not allowed to exchange at all. 

Personally, I'm not a big fan of buying anything other than a deeded week wherer I have deeded rights that can't be changed at the whim of the developer. Those rights are typically occupancy, exchange or rent. Per the original contract other guarentee's may exist such as unit type, season or specific week/unit, and view. Deeded weeks also retain voting rights with the resorts HOA but, it doesn't seem that in the big picture that amounts to much, especially with DRI as the management company, as they typically control enough votes to direct the HOA to do their bidding. With a trust based ownership whomever controls the trust (the management company) controls everything. They can change nearly everything about a resort at their discreation and owners (members really) get to foot the bill. But again, DRI essentially controls every HOA at every resort they manage so, I'm not sure there's really a lot of difference.


----------



## topcop400 (Jun 5, 2014)

TheWizz said:


> dirty points



I think I need a shower.


----------

